# The Best Disc Fixer/Repair out there?



## Bigshorty (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm looking for a good disc repair system. One in the $100 range. Preferably electronic, but I won't mind a handle powered one if it's worth it. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disk repair system?


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

I think he means one of the devices you use to repair a scratched or dirty disc....

i am also trying in the market trying to find a good one would be...if i find one i'll let you know


----------



## Bigshorty (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you. It was pretty much common sense, and not hard to figure out what I meant.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im just wondering what the exact problem is ? it it with just one disc or all of them ? not a lot to cleaning a disc,you are pretty limited in this respect,but if its all discs it may be that your laser lens is dirty,in which case a laser lens cleaning disc should take care of it ..


----------



## Bigshorty (Jul 7, 2006)

It's just that some discs have built up scratches over time and some are left unplayable. It can still play other games, just not the scratched ones.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

At the end of the day it will come down to how bad the scratches are of course, some will never be repairable of course but some others you may be able to at least get working to make a copy of them ...lots of info on a google search about this,but I found this site to contain lots of useful info about the problem ,,,hope you find something that works for you .....

http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Scratched-CD


----------

